# Bringing home the catch



## -Oy- (Nov 13, 2018)

Entering the harbour at Whitby.

Sepia toning inspired by the work of Victorian photographer Frank Meadow Suttcliffe.

The Sutcliffe Gallery


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2018)

Superb!!! I love the atmosphere created with B&W


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 14, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 14, 2018)

-Oy- said:


> Entering the harbour at Whitby.
> 
> Sepia toning inspired by the work of Victorian photographer Frank Meadow Suttcliffe.
> 
> The Sutcliffe Gallery



That is a nice shot.   I did sepia toning myself when I had a darkroom and developed and printed my own photographs in black and white.

Sepia toning is done by soaking the photo in a selenium bath until you get the depth you want.  It converts the silver in the black and white photograph.

What it does as well is preserve the photo from fading.


----------

